# 

## A_dam

Witam!
W projekcie domu parterowego mam zaprojektowane ławy fundamentowe o wymiarach 30x60 oraz 30x70. Kierownik budowy twierdzi, że są za duże (szkoda pieniędzy, można je odchudzić). Mówi, że wystarczą 30x40 oraz 30x50 (ta 30-stka to oczywiście wysokość). 

Czy ktoś z Was robił takie wąskie ławy (40 cm oraz przez środek domu 50 cm)? Czy nie są one za wąskie?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Oceanos

Witam serdecznie.
Ławy chyba raczej powinno się zwiększać a nie zmniejszać wymiary. Ktoś je liczył i wymiary wynikają z warstwy dociskowej architektury. U mnie są ławy 30x70 zewn  i 30 x60 wewn  i kierownik budowy kazał zwiększyć wysokość ław na 35 cm plus chudy beton 10 cm.
Co prawda to nie parterówka tylko z poddaszem ma być , ale ja na Twoim miejscu zostawiłym tak jak w projekcie.
Oczywiście możesz się z tym nie zgodzić.
Pozdro.

----------


## slawek_wlkp

W pełni zgadzam się z przedmówcą, nie ma sensu odchudzać ław. 
Fundament jak sama nazwa mówi to podstawa !!!!   :Lol:  

Dodam jeszcze, że zakładając, że masz budynek 10x10 i jedna ława w środku to oszczędzisz 3 m3 betonu (licząc zgrubnie) , oszczędzisz 700 zł .....  
Wiem, ze w trakcie budowy każda stówka ważna, to może  lepiej zaoszczędzić na jakimś mniej odpowiedzialnym elemencie. 

Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## A_dam

Witam!
Też miałem zamiar zwiększyć i wylewać 40x60 i 40x70 (uszczuplając jednocześnie 10 cm chudego betonu do 3-4 cm). Zaskoczył mnie tą propozycją. A jutro mam robić szalunki, więc decyzja jest na wczoraj. 
I teraz jestem w kropce. 
Pozdrawiam

Dzięki za odzew

----------


## beton44

ciekawe czy kierownik budowy 
zamierza wpisać w dziennik budowy:

coś o "zgodnym z projektem wykonaniu ław fundamentowych"   :Confused:

----------


## A_dam

Witam!
Czyli robić (już jutro) szalunki na 30x60 i spać spokojnie ...

Tu http://www.budostrada.pl/artykuly_str.php?kat_gl=&id=82 znalazłem "ławy o innych" wymiarach. 
Poniżej wklejam fragment tekstu.

Jak najczęściej posadawia się domy jednorodzinne?

Najpopularniejszym sposobem fundamentowania domów jednorodzinnych są ławy betonowe.
Wykonuje się je w gruntach o dość dobrej nośności - powyżej 150 kPa (czyli takich, które wytrzymują nacisk 15 t na 1m2). Ławy pod dom jednorodzinny mają zwykle 30-40 cm wysokości oraz szerokość dostosowaną do obciążenia i nośności gruntu - przeważnie 40-80 cm. Pod uwagę bierze się też szerokość ścian fundamentowych - ława musi wystawać przynajmniej po 5 cm z obu stron ściany.
Na ławach wykonuje się ściany fundamentowe - jedno-, dwu- lub trójwarstwowe, które zwykle wystają 30-50 cm powyżej poziomu terenu. Szerokość ścian najczęściej wynosi 25-50 cm i zależy przede wszystkim od sposobu ich ocieplenia oraz projektowanej grubości i rodzaju ścian nośnych.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Oceanos

Tu się nie ma co zastanawiać nad zmniejszaniem wymiarów ław tylko robić tak jak w projekcie. Ja mam w projekcie B-15 a będę dawał B-20 i kierownik budowy mówi - pełna akceptacja.
I nie zmieniać. Strzemiona też będziesz zmieniał ?
Pozdro

----------


## A_dam

Witam!
Strzemiona pozostają takie same. Ściana fundamentowa (25 cm szeroka) z bloczków betonowych. Na niej nośna 30 cm z maksów + 10 cm ocieplenia. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## swistak81

A ja się podłączę pod temat, bo też będę za miesiąc lał fundamenty.
A mam inne pytanie.
Mam ławy 30x60 które chcę zalać w grunt (plus oczywiście zbrojenie, którego de facto w projekcie nie ma). A pytanie jest takie:
Czy potem zamiast szalować i lać fundament - mogę robić od razu ściankę z bloczków betonowych? Byłoby wtedy 8-9 warstw tych bloczków (szer. 25cm) no a potem beton komórkowy szer. 24cm...

----------

> ... Czy potem zamiast szalować i lać fundament - mogę robić od razu ściankę z bloczków betonowych?...


możesz

----------

